# bacon dry cure and liquid removal?



## dfvellone (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been enjoying gleaning info from this great forum and now I have a bacon-making question. 

I'm doing a dry cure and am wondering if I need to drain off the liquids that are extracted from the bellies. I'm finding conflicting info. out there. Some say to allow for drainage while others say to leave the bellies in it. My inclination is to drain off the liquids but then I'm wondering if I also will lose some of my curing spices, salt, etc. in the process. I can easily put the bellies up on racks so they'll stay off the liquids.

I've cured my own Italian Capocollo and sopressata for years but the process is a bit different from bacon. Thank you


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 7, 2009)

If you please would stop bye Roll Call and properly introduce yourself. Now for your question I personaly leave the liqiud in the bag with the belly's. Maybe it's wrong I don't know or haven't read it anywhere.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 7, 2009)

I have yet to try a dry cured bacon, but in Rytec Kutas's book he suggests that if they aren't covered in their own jucies after 2 days then make a pickel brine to cover. 

I hope you will share your capocollo and sopressata experience with us. I got it on the list of things to try, but it's a long list.


----------



## ol' smokey (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. I leave my bellies in the liquid that's extracted. In addition to that I turn mine a few times during the cure. After about 7 days a quick rinse, slice a piece off and fry then taste for saltiness. Smoke then enjoy. Good luck


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 7, 2009)

I do not remove the liquid.  I do turn the bag over every day during the cure.


----------



## dfvellone (Oct 8, 2009)

My bellies are stacked two high per container(2).
Should I then rotate them occasionally so that the belly that's on top will rest in the liquid, or just let them go as is.


----------



## ol' smokey (Oct 8, 2009)

I've done that also, just rotate from the top to the bottom. I also tried just leaving them alone foe the whole cure and that worked too. Either way you'll be ok.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2009)

I drained mine one time in the process, because of the conflicting info I got from many places. A little more liquid was produced in the bags after I drained it that one time. Then near the end it was reabsorbed back into the meat. Everything turned out great, but I think next time I won't drain it until it's finished curing. I'll just keep flippin' every day, like I did before.

Don't forget the Qview !

Bearcarver


----------

